# Required IELTS for AUS 190



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,
Could you please tell me 
1. what type of IELTS exam required(General/Academic) to apply for AUS PR for Visa subclass 190? 
2.What is the minimum IELTS required band to apply the same visa?
3.Is there any IELTS minimum score requirement for spouse? if so, when do I have to provide IELTS score for spouse?

Thanks


----------



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

For those wishing to go as students, Academic is required. For all others it is General.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are the answers for your questions

1. what type of IELTS exam required(General/Academic) to apply for AUS PR for Visa subclass 190? 
For PR, you need to go IELTS General Module.

2.What is the minimum IELTS required band to apply the same visa?
Minimum IELTS requirement is 6.0 in all bands. However if you don't meet the current 60 points limit, you need to get 7.0 on all reading, listening, writing and reading

3.Is there any IELTS minimum score requirement for spouse? if so, when do I have to provide IELTS score for spouse?
For spouse, IELTS should be minimum 4.5 on all module. During VISA lodge, you need to provide the IELTS for your spouse

-Rams


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

dippradhan said:


> Hi,
> Could you please tell me
> 1. what type of IELTS exam required(General/Academic) to apply for AUS PR for Visa subclass 190?
> 2.What is the minimum IELTS required band to apply the same visa?
> ...


1) U need to take IELTS General module for immigration
2) minimum IELTS score depends on which state u want to apply and also depends on your occupation...check the state websites for clear picture

3) For spouse, IELTS is not mandatory. You just need to satisfy English language ability for dependent. Check the details here Functional English


----------



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

IELTS 7 score gives you 10 points and IELTS 8 score gives you 20 points


----------



## ashishnayyar (Feb 27, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Here are the answers for your questions
> 
> 1. what type of IELTS exam required(General/Academic) to apply for AUS PR for Visa subclass 190?
> For PR, you need to go IELTS General Module.
> ...


Hi Ramoz,

Can you please answer my couple of questions as per your experience:

Can you please tell me what is PCC mentioned in your signature (i guess it is Police clearance) and I want to know how easy is getting PCC in India?
I have got a written decleration from my wife's college that her medium of instruction was english. Do i need to get this letter from university letterhead or letter issued by college on its letterhead will do?

Really appreciate your time and thanks in advance.

thanks
Ashish


----------



## kittu (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi, I am planing to immigrate to WA as Skilled worker(Sub class 190). My wife has completed her schooling till 10th Standard in English medium and after that she has directly( no 11& 12th Standard) completed her Bachelor of Arts trough distance Education university(3 years) which is taught in Eng medium, now my question is whether she needs to take IELTS or not.

Kindly help me in this.

The below details are mentioned on Aus Govt website.
"evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English:


----------

